# Green Footed Liqueur Bottle?



## fishguy (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello, Can anyone help me id this bottle I found in an area with 1920's to 1940's bottles? It is about 3 1/2 inches tall and has a lime greenish color. Pretty heavy for its size. Thanks.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm thinking that's a salt shaker.  It's uranium glass, it'll light up under a blacklight.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Jun 29, 2020)

That is a green depression glass shaker it is uranium and will glow dug quite a few over the years great find now you need the pair .


----------



## fishguy (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks, I never heard of it before but I did a search and found something similar after your info. I'll have to check it out under black light. Glad to find the uranium isn't at a dangerous level also.


----------

